# New kid help!



## DanHoneck (Feb 27, 2014)

Today around 3:00 our goat kidded she was up an walking 2 hours after. now her heart rate is racing 140bpm and she's trying to breath but has no strength to lift her head or drink milk! What should I do?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DanHoneck (Feb 27, 2014)

She will take a deep breath approximately ever 12-15 seconds.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DanHoneck (Feb 27, 2014)

she is a beautiful spotted fullblood boer I really want her to make it!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DanHoneck (Feb 27, 2014)

She didn't make it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

I just saw your post. I'm so sorry to hear she didn't pull through.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost her.


----------

